# Don't know what to do :(



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

So within the past week i have been losing fish all left right and center. I have two betta's one is in a breeder tank ( because he is new) and my other one has been with the rest of my fish, since the day i got him he has been fine no issues but then i woke up to feed them. And out of no where my male betta blueberry had a GUPPIE in his mouth dead. I went mad where i have had to switch him out where my other beta male was to put him away from the other fishes for good. I don't get it really he has never attacked any of the other fish before nor have they been near him ever! I spend hours watching them every day. 

Now i have another betta in with them all ( thankfully this male was in a tank with guppies and such as the pet store thought it was a female)
But the issue is I can't get another tank as I am unsure where i am going to live soon. As my boyfriend might be making me move back to the uk ( Issues between us) meaning i will be stuck of leaving my fish here. I have a feeling he will kill them to be fair  


So do i just keep to what i have done with the betta i have had the longest keep him away from the other fish for good or let it blow over?

I don't want to lose anymore so far i have lost this.

2 - female mollies
1- female Guppie
2 - Male Guppies ( no big fins and never caused any issues when they where together till now!)

I really can't aford to get more fish again  But i just ended up crying where i just don't know why he done it when he has been with these fish since day 1 and i have had the tank and fish for 3 months now


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Take a deep breath. Things like this happen. It's easy to panic, but you have to calm down for the fish.
1- what is your water change schedule and size of tank? Filtration? Current stock?

Bettas are carnivorous, so guppy snacks can be normal. 
Also, my betta seems to get aggressive when he wants to build a bubble nest. Maybe yours has reached maturity and now looking to make a nice home for his family. 
It seems like you have a lot of stress in your life. 

I am not getting a full picture of your relationship, but it seems troubling your bf wants to uproot you from your current life and are you worried your bf or you betta will murder your fish? Either way, it sounds really stressful. 

It is hard to say for certain without more details why this is happening. There is no way to make a diy divider between him and guppies for now? It is pretty easy and not expensive.


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Take a deep breath. Things like this happen. It's easy to panic, but you have to calm down for the fish.
> 1- what is your water change schedule and size of tank? Filtration? Current stock?
> 
> Bettas are carnivorous, so guppy snacks can be normal.
> ...


My water change schedule is every week only half of the tank not it full . The tank is a 10 let tank. And what i have with stock is 
neon's
3 female guppies
1 male guppie
2 male mollies ( sadly one is dying atm unsure why)
2 cat fish ( they clean the agle)
2 male beta's ( one is red) then the other one my blue one is in the fry tank 


and to top it all off, I found 5 maybe more fry from the guppie females when i was feeding them :O didnt even know they where there.

With filtering it is just the normal filter with a bubble one that blows up but always cleaned out and such

I have already put him into the fry tank. to keep him away from them as with the babys now i am shocked lol


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

So is that 10 liters? Can you get a picture? 10 liters or gallons the tank has too many fish. Probably the mollies need a 80 liter tank. 
Do you have a water test kit that tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates? If so, test the water and if not can you take a sample if your tank water to a pet store so they can test it and then tell us. Or better, buy one. The tank should have no ammonia or nitrites.

In the meantime, probably you will need to do half tank water changes daily until you get your stock under control. What kind of catfish do you have? A pleco or oto makes a difference. 
Go to aqadvisor.com, put in your info and see your stock levels so you can get an idea of how overstocked you are. Your betta was probably stressed from all the fish in his space.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Tardigade this is the same person that we had to warn that putting two male bettas in a tank together would get both of them killed.

OP. If I remember correctly, you just had the two males and guppies last time you posted. Why did you go out and get more fish? You didn't tell us that you had Cories(?) and Neon Tetras, too. That tank is far overstocked. Your male is probably killing he other fish because there are too many fish in there. My recommendation would be to rehome all of the fish, including one of the male bettas. That would solve a ton of problems.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Ah ok I did not know the back story.

I just want to add that I have been there. 3 years ago I had my poor betta in a 1/2 gallon bowl before I saw how miserable he was. I moved him up to a 10 gallon. That sounds good, but there's more!

My family and I went out and got 2 balloon mollies, 3 cories and a female betta because I read from some nobody on the internet that sometimes bettas can be bffs. 

Everything just spiraled out of control. My male betta killed my female betta, my female molly gave birth. Thereafter my male betta ate so many fry he nearly burst and died shortly after. I did some water changes and added live plants, but helped nothing. I had to change the water daily until I could get a bigger tank. Everything is fine now. I have my cories, my balloon mollies, and even a bnp in a 20 gallon. Much better.
If you could return the fish except bettas then use this money towards another tank for your other betta, I suppose things will be much better.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Tardigade... 10 liter tank if I read that correctly. 3 liters = 1 U.S gallon.

I have also been in this position, but not as overstocked. I had a male and two Julii Cories in a 2.5, along with a Mystery Snail. I did go and rehome them eventually after finding this site. I didn't mean to sound... Aggressive, I guess. Just more like we told you this would happen and what to do about it but you chose to leave it be (and, this was before we (I?) knew about the Neons and Cories.)


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah I know what you mean. You can only give so much advice. Sometimes it takes awhile to understand how to properly stock and care for a tank or a person gets fed up constantly having their fish die whilst not following any advice or learning curve and leave the hobby. So there's a sort of light at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> @Tardigade this is the same person that we had to warn that putting two male bettas in a tank together would get both of them killed.
> 
> OP. If I remember correctly, you just had the two males and guppies last time you posted. Why did you go out and get more fish? You didn't tell us that you had Cories(?) and Neon Tetras, too. That tank is far overstocked. Your male is probably killing he other fish because there are too many fish in there. My recommendation would be to rehome all of the fish, including one of the male bettas. That would solve a ton of problems.


My male betta's are not together at all they have been put other places. One in a Fry tank the other is with the other fish. I havn't went out to get more fish as the ones that have died where together since i got my first betta.

With rehoming the fish. Won't happen at all trust me the pet store will not take them back ( rules with norway sadly)


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Well that is kind of bogus. But can you do? Could you get a tank with filter and heater from local ads? Maybe offer your fish in local ads? Perhaps a plastic container that holds 5-10 gallons might do the trick for now. But try to keep in mind water changes everyday. It really will help in the meantime.


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. You can only give so much advice. Sometimes it takes awhile to understand how to properly stock and care for a tank or a person gets fed up constantly having their fish die whilst not following any advice or learning curve and leave the hobby. So there's a sort of light at the end of the tunnel....


this is my tank you can see the other betta isn't near the fish

https://imgur.com/a/xYMDR


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok, looks to be 10 gallons. What kind of catfish do you have? What do you plan on doing with your betta in the breeder box? I am guessing you became a little calmer once your guppies are not dying, yes?


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Ok, looks to be 10 gallons. What kind of catfish do you have? What do you plan on doing with your betta in the breeder box? I am guessing you became a little calmer once your guppies are not dying, yes?


The cat fish are erm just the ones you buy that eat the aglie in the tank. With the betta in the breeder box i don't know as strawberry my other easy going male beta is in the tank ( i got him when he was in a tank full off guppies as they thought it was a female)

The one in the breeder box can stay there for now till i know what to do with him myself.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Are the catfish these?
Your aquascape looks great. I love the jungle look.
I just was throwing put the question "what will you do with your betta?" So you can think about when you can get him a new home, as he obviously cannot stay in a breeder box.

But, if I may suggest dividing a small portion of your tank (1/3) for your beautiful crowntail inthe meantime. With craft mesh cut to size and suction cups to hold in place. I will get a pic.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

This is the craft mesh dividers. You can get them at local craft store cheap. You would need only one though.


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Are the catfish these?
> Your aquascape looks great. I love the jungle look.
> I just was throwing put the question "what will you do with your betta?" So you can think about when you can get him a new home, as he obviously cannot stay in a breeder box.
> 
> But, if I may suggest dividing a small portion of your tank (1/3) for your beautiful crowntail inthe meantime. With craft mesh cut to size and suction cups to hold in place. I will get a pic.


The issue is i couldn't do that as i have fry in the tank at this very moment of time and i have another betta that some odd reason you can't see him in that picture ( I think he is cam shy) he was in the fry tank for awhile till i seen the one in the breeder box was put into there. As for the cat fish with the picture you sent no they are not like that they are brown and odd looking. Hard to get a picture to show you them as well they hide so much,

And if i was to divide the tank it would be hard to catch any of my neon's they are fast as mad to even get out to clean. I would have to wait till i see how many fry i have ( i know they are baby guppies i just cant see how many i have as they hide so well) 

And thank you for the tank looks. So many plants for my other betta to hide about


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Uhm, if you have two Plecos you're going to have even more problems. 

First: They actually don't eat algae. Neither do Corydora. They need actual fish food, can't live off what the other fish miss. And, they're poop machines. Honestly, they poop more than any fish I've ever kept, ever. Even my Goldfish is cleaner than those guys. If you can't rehome them humane euthanasia is your best bet, because these fish, depending on species, can get up to 24 inches long (and some can get bigger!). If they don't have the space they need to grow, they'll stay small but their organs will keep growing. I bet you can guess what happens then. I've seen these guys grow to the point where they can barely turn around in their tank and then die.

If you have Corydora, you're safER, but still not good. They don't poop as much, but need to be in groups of 6 or more. *DON'T* go and get more, though. Your tank is overstocked as it is.

The first picture is of a Pleco, the second is a Cory.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah plecos will definitely mess up your tank faster than your beautiful guppy eater. And neons too? I know you have two bettas, that is partly why you need to get another tank. And other part because you have too many fish for your ten gallon and you cannot do enough water changes to keep it from crashing.


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Uhm, if you have two Plecos you're going to have even more problems.
> 
> First: They actually don't eat algae. Neither do Corydora. They need actual fish food, can't live off what the other fish miss. And, they're poop machines. Honestly, they poop more than any fish I've ever kept, ever. Even my Goldfish is cleaner than those guys. If you can't rehome them humane euthanasia is your best bet, because these fish, depending on species, can get up to 24 inches long (and some can get bigger!). If they don't have the space they need to grow, they'll stay small but their organs will keep growing. I bet you can guess what happens then. I've seen these guys grow to the point where they can barely turn around in their tank and then die.
> 
> ...


The first picture i have 2 of them but i have been told these ones will not grow that big, I have already asked and they havn't they are still ( made sure of that)


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Yeah plecos will definitely mess up your tank faster than your beautiful guppy eater. And neons too? I know you have two bettas, that is partly why you need to get another tank. And other part because you have too many fish for your ten gallon and you cannot do enough water changes to keep it from crashing.


I have Neons yes they where my first ones i got after i got 1 betta my blue one ( i was told that was fine) the Pleco's will not grow BIG they are still the size as i had gotten them. I still have 4 guppies left and 2 male mollies ( because i couldn't get a female mollie for some reason not my type)
Then i have around 4 or 5 fry that came out of no where hiding at the top. Then i have my red betta who was in a guppie tank when i got it because they thought it was female and ofc so did i -_-

I do water changes 1 per week but not all of the water goes out. that isn't much of a problem for me since i don't mind doing it


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok that narrows it down to bristlenose pleco then. Your stocking level is about 200% according to aqadvisor.com. It is much better than having a regular pleco.


So in the meantime, 2-3 water changes a week should help. 
If you can in the long run get a 20 gallon with a filter and heater. Then move your nice betta, neons, 1 algae eater, guppies, mollies in it when cycled. Then keep guppy eater betta and other algae eater in your tank now. That would work best. And in case your other betta becomes aggressive, divide your ten gallon in half and put him on other side. 
It is really easy to divide a tank and takes a few minutes. You don't have to empty your tank or clean anything out.
There should be some people nearby that sell fish tanks for good prices like on local advertisements. It will definitely save you a lot of stress if you can get one!


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I do not know how many neons you have, so I put 2.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@Tardigade has good advice if you absolutely cannot give them away, but, even BN Plecos get rather large for a 10, especially with two of them.... what type (HoB, Sponge, Internal, Canister) and brand is your filter? Bumping up the w/can should help, too. How long are they?


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

They are only around 4 cms but all my male guppies are gone ( no idea why though lol ) so its odd for me


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

It sounds like you need to start talking to people to see if anyone wants a betta or pleco. I'm sure you have a few friends or at least co-workers to ask if they want a fish. At my local petstore they have a bulletin board and you can post ads on it. Does your petstore have that?


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

trahana said:


> It sounds like you need to start talking to people to see if anyone wants a betta or pleco. I'm sure you have a few friends or at least co-workers to ask if they want a fish. At my local petstore they have a bulletin board and you can post ads on it. Does your petstore have that?


Sadly not in norway, the betta's are fine i just think i cant keep male guppies, and i have 5 fry, My plecos are fine i am awaiting for a new tank to come to put a beta and a pleco on its own.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds good! I hope all your problems will be put to rest after.


----------

